# Are you doing what you Want and Desire in your vocation?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 7, 2006)

Curious - 

How many of you are doing exactly what you know you were meant to do and desire to do in your vocations?

Yes - you are doing it.
No - you are not doing it. (You think you were meant for something else.)


----------



## Puddleglum (Aug 7, 2006)

Is this a trick question of sorts?

I guess for me (I didn't vote, btw) . . .

No - my primary job right now is literally insane and definately not what I want to do with the rest of my life, nor is it what I am going to school for. 

Maybe - I'm not exactly sure what my main vocational calling in life is going to be. I might end up being a nurse for the rest of my life - in which case, I might be able to answer "yes" to this question, since I'm in nursing school.

Yes - I believe (well, am trying to believe!) that my job right now is where God wants me for right now. If I didn't I probably would have quit. I also believe that nursing school is where God wants me right now, and I can see how God has done some pretty cool stuff in bringing me here - despite the fact that the reason I didn't go into math or engineering has more to do with the brokenness that sin brings (long story) than a sense of calling to be a nurse.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 7, 2006)

Maybe we could rephrase the question...

How about this?

"Are you doing what you Want and Desire in your _unemployment_?"


----------



## py3ak (Aug 8, 2006)

I am now, but I wasn't for a long time. It was still God's ordination, naturally.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 8, 2006)

You all know my answer, praise God.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 8, 2006)

I voted yes. I'm doing what I enjoy doing and I believe the job I have was a wonderful answer to prayer, so I'm doing what I was meant to do. I concur with what Adam said - praise God.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Curious -
> 
> How many of you are doing exactly what you know you were meant to do and desire to do in your vocations?
> ...


Everytime I think I'm not then I end up sticking around it. Let's just say that I'm in the vocation I am meant to be in for at least 4 more years.

I _really_ enjoy the intellectual stimulation of what I do but I'm worry of the tempo and deployments (I have to leave my family for a couple of weeks soon). I'm looking forward to being a civilian when ever world crisis doesn't have me wondering if I'm going to be shipping out soon.

I'm actually seriously considering Seminary after retirement but the idea is terrifying in many ways.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I am definitely NOT. I'm doing what I have to do to pay bills and take care of my daughter.
> 
> Whatever my God ordains is right.



A big fat DITTO josh, except mine is to take care of my son!


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Curious -
> 
> How many of you are doing exactly what you know you were meant to do and desire to do in your vocations?
> ...




I desire to serve God and I am where i'm at by his will. I happen to be trying to figure out what it is I should do in my vocation.

I have an excellent job as far as the type of work and money goes.
I desire to move my family to Charlotte to be with my like minded Brother and his family. The downfall to that is the huge payscale diference and the type of work would be worse. Its really hard for me to make a decision. 

My vote is NO.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 8, 2006)

A definite YES for me.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Curious -
> 
> How many of you are doing exactly what you know you were meant to do and desire to do in your vocations?
> ...


Are you?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAYMAN JOE_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> ...



Is there any way you can find the type of work in the Charlotte area that you're currently doing? The cost of living is lower here, too. Real estate is still affordable for many but this is not likely to last long.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 8, 2006)

My job aligns with God's moral and secret will (if that is the question). 

Seriously, isn't a person's line of work adiaphora (as long as it doesn't violate God's revealed law)? Or am I misunderstanding the question?


----------



## satz (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> My job aligns with God's moral and secret will (if that is the question).
> 
> Seriously, isn't a person's line of work adiaphora (as long as it doesn't violate God's revealed law)? Or am I misunderstanding the question?



Yeah, that's what i first thought when i read the question too...


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LAYMAN JOE_
> ...



I do a very unique type of electrical work. It is the maintenance, testing, and installation of high voltage electrical systems. Mainly the testing. There are some 50 certified companies in the country. I have talked with the owner of the only company in Charlotte and he informed me that his senior man makes $22 per hour. My company pays $33 per hour with an additional $8 per hour in benefits. Full health, pension, annuities, company truck, paid vacation, holidays, the whole shabang. 

I have also found that the true cost of living down there is practically the same with the only exception of home costs.
I compared my taxes with my brothers and they are very close.

The Testing industry is by far the best work an Electrician can do in the field. I would quickly throw it away if I could get a job that paid my necessary bills. Keep in mind I have 4 kids, I'm 28, and I don't believe in any form of family planning. I need a sufficiently sized house for my growing family


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been working in my field of expertise since graduating college in 2000. However, I am not sure if this is exactly what I am meant to do and desire to do as a life long vocation. My trade is not my hobby and I would rather be dedicated elsewhere, so probably the answer is no. Although I certainly am good at what I do and am not dissatisfied with my vocation. Or in other words, I do not despise getting out of bed every morning. 

Hmmm......

(although I take comfort knowing that providentially I am exactly where I am meant to be)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 8, 2006)

As of current time of this post, it is exactly 50-50 with 22 votes all told. Interesting.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 8, 2006)

I honestly have enjoyed most of my jobs. I don't know if it is because I have worked with good people, or that God has given me contentment where I'm at. I've run the full spectrum from fast food to nuclear electrician to night stocker to ER nurse, and now training in seminary. I do love my job as an ER nurse, especially when you work with a good crew. But seminary has broadened my horizons to so many other opportunities. So my struggle is figuring out what God has gifted me for. I could be content with being an RN in the ER for the rest of my career. But ministry and teaching are very appealing and enjoyable too. Hopefully as I finish seminary that will be clarified for me. I'd appreciate prayers about that.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 8, 2006)

Pastoral ministry is not a career Patrick. It's a calling.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 8, 2006)

Love my job! Is it what I am called to? I hope so. How could you know for sure?

[Edited on 8-8-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Love my job! Is it what I am called to? I hope so. How could you know for sure?


 What do you do again? Full-time Puritanboard administrator?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Nah, he's a full time cigar tester... 

But seriously, Matt used the expression 'your vocation'. I would on reflection say that I have a full time job - but that is NOT my vocation. If I was full time in christian service I could say that it was my job AND my vocation - but helping insurance brokers 35 hours a week taking 120 calls a day... no, that's not my vocation, it just pays the bills.

So I still answer 'no' because at the moment I am a bit of a church nomad even though I have had recent opportunities to preach and THAT is what I call a vocation!

JH


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



I am a nurse Case Manager for Tenet Healthcare Corporation.


----------



## Craig (Aug 12, 2006)

I voted "No". I believe I'm doing what God wants me to for now. I do not believe this is His long term plan...as I have grown to dislike what's involved at work. I have learned a lot, but I think I have hit a plateau. If I want to go higher, I'll make a bit more, but it will take at least 6 years...I am working between 50 and 60 hours a week and it is very trying when there isn't a pay off. Oh yeah, and after 6 more years or so, I'd be making what most professionals make after about 3 years after college...I've been here 2 years already.

I am acquiring a lot of great skills and will look better on a resume...I am hoping God provides me with a better job soon. I can make my bills on time and have some extra change to do very little things with my wife. At this point, I've scoured the market, I'm probably going to have to transfer back to my hometown and find a job there (bigger market, more people I know there).


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 12, 2006)

After many years and several jobs (a couple in the same occupation) I am doing what I desire and what I believe I am called to do.

Now back to working on a sermon... 

[Edited on 8/13/2006 by fredtgreco]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 13, 2006)

Interesting that the survey shows about a 50/50 result.


----------



## gwine (Aug 13, 2006)

I voted no. After 53 years I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.

But God graciously provides for all my needs.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 14, 2006)

*NO!*

Im a head cashier at home depot-If I really wanted to I could move up to DH and probably be a ASM in a year or two. It's not worth it. I dont know exactly what Im called to per se- Though I do say I have a strong desire to work within animal care as an animal control officer. I dont regard human life less than animals I get called that alot. 

But I have a strong desire to serve the Lord as a Christian serving animals. Why? Because I believe as Christians it's out duty to take care of the wildlife that he so graciously has given us. In america I dont see Christians showing any care towards that end of things. 

Hopefully after I get my certificate done in Veterinary Assistant and volunteer work done I can apply and become a Animal Control Officer and have a rewarding Job preserving animal life, and setting forth a Goldy example in beleif and practice in a field that is dominated by humanistic,atheistic, and evolutionary anti-christian beliefs. 

In Christ,
Blade


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 14, 2006)

Accidentally voted yes  I'm working at Denny's right now but am a music major. That's my gift that God has blessed me with, so I will use it for his glory. I don't know where He wants to take me with that, though. I have my ideas, but we'll see


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 14, 2006)

Do they make you learn how to cook lutefisk!!!!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 14, 2006)

cooking? What's that??



[Edited on 8-14-2006 by ~~Susita~~]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 14, 2006)

the greatest scandinavian meal ever......

google it!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 14, 2006)

hmmmmmmm.... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooking

Interesting concept you have here Mr. Brandal.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 14, 2006)

well Its never to early to prep you for being a wifey!!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 14, 2006)

Nah I'll be a rich musician and will be able to afford a chef and a maid.

:bigsmile:


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Nah I'll be a rich musician and will be able to afford a chef and a maid.
> 
> :bigsmile:


 Or a poor musician who tries to make ends meet, as a part-time chef and part-time maid.


I'm also the person who sees the cup half-empty, when everyone else sees it as half-full.
:bigsmile:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Accidentally voted yes  I'm working at Denny's right now but am a music major. That's my gift that God has blessed me with, so I will use it for his glory. I don't know where He wants to take me with that, though. I have my ideas, but we'll see



Susita

Have you ever heard of "music therapy"? I worked at a facility that had a MT department and it seemed very "new age" to me. They seemed to even practice TM.

Do you know of it? I've always wanted to find a solid book on it so I could be more informed but could never find anything on it anywhere, whcih added to my concerns.


----------



## caddy (Aug 14, 2006)

Interesting

Puritan Sailor is also a Nurse.

I'm a Nurse as well, but have been working in I.T since 97






> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Love my job! Is it what I am called to? I hope so. How could you know for sure?
> 
> [Edited on 8-8-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Susita
> 
> Have you ever heard of "music therapy"? I worked at a facility that had a MT department and it seemed very "new age" to me. They seemed to even practice TM.
> ...



Sure haven't, but it sounds very interesting... And as to it sounding "new age"? Sort of, but I find music to be very soothing. One time I had a headache in class and before class started, two of the guys got on the piano and were playing this pretty piece and it went away. Only time will tell what all God has in store - I might be able to sign on with an agency after college, or I may be giving private lessons while charging (easily) 20 dollars for a half hour lesson.  Either way, it all works out.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> ...



It's not necessarily New Age. I use to do music thereapy for an Alzheimers unit in a nursing home. All I did was sit down and strum my guitar for them. It helped them relax. They even seemed to remember me when I came in.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> It's not necessarily New Age. I use to do music thereapy for an Alzheimers unit in a nursing home. All I did was sit down and strum my guitar for them. It helped them relax. They even seemed to remember me when I came in.



0.0

The more I hear about it, the more I like it...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> It's not necessarily New Age. I use to do music thereapy for an Alzheimers unit in a nursing home. All I did was sit down and strum my guitar for them. It helped them relax. They even seemed to remember me when I came in.



In the Hitchcock classic _Vertigo_, listening to Mozart serves as an example of this.


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> ...



So, Ryan, in other words, you are saying that you need to buy one of these beauties.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> ...



Hence your designation as the Board Optimist!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



So could it be up to the instructor?

The leader of the MT program where I worked was big into "Relaxation Therapy" and helping children find their "inner guide". I spoke to her about it and asked her if she felt these guides were spirits? She told me that indeed they were but not to worry as she was always in full control.

She claimed to be a Christian as well.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 14, 2006)

I guess this is easier for women as our vocation and calling are generally built in. I am a wife and mother and never wanted to be anything else. I have several interests that seem to fit right into that. 

I am mechanically inclined so when a major appliance breaks in the house I try to fix it. I have rewired things (my Dad was an electrician). I even changed a hose on my van once. I garden. I sew. I decorate. I cut hair. I build things. I do a lot of crafty type stuff. I teach. etc. etc.


----------



## Gregg (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> I guess this is easier for women as our vocation and calling are generally built in. I am a wife and mother and never wanted to be anything else. I have several interests that seem to fit right into that.
> 
> I am mechanically inclined so when a major appliance breaks in the house I try to fix it. I have rewired things (my Dad was an electrician). I even changed a hose on my van once. I garden. I sew. I decorate. I cut hair. I build things. I do a lot of crafty type stuff. I teach. etc. etc.



Your husband is very blessed to have somebody like you.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Aug 14, 2006)

It can be a bit of tricky question. 

1. We are called to many vocations, son, mother, father, daughter, leader, servant, active work, retirement, etc...

2. For it is certain that many of us at least in part do not like part of our vocation, but this is the daily cross, dying to self to serve neighbor. So in that sense we are exactly where we must be.

As for me, my wife and my children are the dearest things to me. This vocation I could not ask for more.

As for what we today call our jobs, I struggle with that a lot. I know the theology behind it and that it is God's calling on my life at this moment but day to day it is a struggle, I'm no pretender on that one.

But what helps the Christian through these vocations is knowing that they are in fact our daily crosses. Not in the negative senses of "I have to put up with so and so." But rather a dying to self in each category (calling) to serve my neighbor (from closest outward children, wife, community through my job, and etc...).

The flesh in us hates it and always wants the "higher" green grass on the other side with more glory. But it is a dying to self to change a diaper, spend money made on family, help around the house, not be the "top dog" at work and so forth. To each Christian it is similar yet unique, yet all designed to crucify the self in the mundane and the lowly. Hence, great faith lives by exuding ordinary works. The flesh in us doesn't see this for these simple works are hardly glorious to it.

It's kind of like humilty as Luther said. Humilty can never see nor contemplate itself. As soon as it does great and terrible pride arises by contemplating such a fine virtue. Similarly, great pride never thinks nor sees itself for as soon as it does see itself, seeing such an ugly monster, it is immediately humbled.

I cannot fathom how men like Luther and Calvin kept under control seeing such wonderous things in Scriptures more immediate than most of us do - except by the great mercy of God. It's no wonder Paul had to have a thorn in the flesh to quell his flesh seeing such wonders of God in the Word.

I sat one day and observed during my lunch break at a local restaurant. Normally, I use to think of such jobs, when I had them in college as lowly, being the glory hog that I´ve always been. Yet, it struck me. Here were numerous persons, including myself bringing our wages to buy food and eat. And here were cooks and servants serving our food. No doubt some hated their jobs as all us sinners do. But the whole of it struck me as the pure love and general grace of God unto us all there. Money I made was going into the business to pay the workers so they in turn could buy and feed their families. I was getting my daily bread in answer to my prayers. If we could just understand that, resting Christ for eternal life then turning to our fellow man in whatever position we´ve been called, then our "œjobs" become a most high calling. To serve a neighbor food is loving the neighbor, especially when reciprocation is not received. This is a small likeness of true godly love, it purely goes out and expects nothing in return, indeed it gets nothing "“ it is the joy sat before us. It´s "œreward" if you will is the joy of giving to another, not for gain, not even the pleasure of the giving. But there are fleeting moments when this joy is seen and we taste of heaven, but again because of the greatness of the virtue and the fleshes penchant for perversion of it, it is quickly spoiled for us. 

Similarly on the negative side. Do you ever notice our national sin nature? We go over seas to help a nation and the nation ends up hating us and saying "œYankee go home." What is the first typical reaction over here? "œUngrateful so and sos, we should have just left them the way they were." That proves we primarily seek and expect reward for our works, else when we say what we really think having just received a slap in the face for them, we show forth that it was NEVER altruistic but utterly selfish. Had they lavished praise upon us we would soak it up like a sponge.

L

[Edited on 8-15-2006 by Larry Hughes]

[Edited on 8-15-2006 by Larry Hughes]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 14, 2006)

Sure!...I get to read books, teach bright minds, care for the sick, play with kids, pretend I'm a chef, bake cookies, decorate, think up and make fashions for others to wear, gather the family news, data entry and schedule planning, think up ways to make my hubby happy, spend time in the garden, go shopping...all that in between changing diapers, cleaning the toilet, mowing grass (I actually like to mow grass), and doing the laundry, and chasing munchkins from the dirt to the tub. 

Hey, every job has it's pros and cons! I'm not complaining...LOL!

(sorry, I had to add a bit of humour. I do love being a mom, er, I mean Domestic Research and Education Specialist) 

[Edited on 8-15-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------

